# How Much Will A 2001 Bmw 330ci Be Worth In 2004 June



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

And I haven't been drunk in at least four years. :yikes:

Kind of sad.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *And I haven't been drunk in at least four years. :yikes:
> 
> Kind of sad.  *


You had told us before that you did not drink. Don't be sad if it is not something you miss.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> You had told us before that you did not drink. Don't be sad if it is not something you miss.  *


I'm not sad.  But not having any desire to get drunk seems to be a serious social handicap in college.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> I'm not sad.  But not having any desire to get drunk seems to be a serious social handicap in college.  *


There are many circles to run in while at school. I ran in the frat/get into bars at 18 group so I can't help you find one I had tons of fun but my grades really suffered in the 2 middle years And today I'm in the Civil Service so you are probably going to do a lot better than I did:bawling:

Well, I don't really have it that bad but I don't make the *big cheddar*


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> There are many circles to run in while at school. I ran in the frat/get into bars at 18 group so I can't help you find one I had tons of fun but my grades really suffered in the 2 middle years And today I'm in the Civil Service so you are probably going to do a lot better than I did:bawling:
> 
> Well, I don't really have it that bad but I don't make the *big cheddar* *


The only issue is that it's a little more difficult to meet people in the geek/nonparty crowd.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> The only issue is that it's a little more difficult to meet people in the geek/nonparty crowd.  *


I guess you could try here Hook ups for Nick :lmao: :lmao: :eeps:

sorry Nick couldn't resist


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I guess you could try here Hook ups for Nick :lmao: :lmao: :eeps:
> 
> sorry Nick couldn't resist *


It's only been a couple months since Emily and I broke up.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> It's only been a couple months since Emily and I broke up.  *


Your point:dunno:

A young guy like you with a *touring* has his needs:bigpimp:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Your point:dunno:
> 
> A youn gguy like you with a *touring* has his needs:bigpimp: *


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I'd like to give the original question a shot. How much will BMW330CIM3's '01 330Ci be worth in 2004.

OK -- there are some critical points of data that we don't have: mileage or condition. 

On the other hand, consider this:

For sale: 2001 BMW 330Ci coupe with SP, Xenon lights. Owned by immature kid with extremely limited social and communication skills, but with wealthy and/or stupid parents. Best offer.

My estimate: Not much!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

LMC said:


> *I'd like to give the original question a shot. How much will BMW330CIM3's '01 330Ci be worth in 2004.
> 
> OK -- there are some critical points of data that we don't have: mileage or condition.
> 
> ...


I never did find out if he was a pansy or not, either.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I need to check this board more at night. It seems like this is when things get very interesting. . .

I don't know why any parent would buy their kid a new car at 16 (BMW or otherwise). No real sense of responsibility when your parents shelter you like this. :tsk:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *HEYY MYSTIKAL DONT GET MAD BUT UR CARR LOOKSSSSS SICKKK.EWWWWWWWWWWW ,, BUT HEY EVERY PERSON HAS THERE OWN OPINION. DONT GET MAD *


Guys, what should I do? My carr looksssss sickk apparently. Anyone translate? :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Guys, what should I do? My carr looksssss sickk apparently. Anyone translate? :dunno: *


"Hey Mystikal! Your car is so ****ing awesome! I'll trade you mine for yours right now!"


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> "Hey Mystikal! Your car is so ****ing awesome! I'll trade you mine for yours right now!" *


Don't worry, my red brake calipers have that effect on all the ladies. :bigpimp:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Don't worry, my red brake calipers have that effect on all the ladies. :bigpimp: *


You know it man. :thumbup:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*CIM3, What do you do for a living?*

It's funny to hear a 16.5 year old brag about ho he owns a new BMW. Obviously it was daddy's money that got it, so it has no merit. Barring being in a boy band, or being a movie actor, there is now way you can make money on your own to buy a "brand spanking new BMW." Also, being that it is currently "late 2002" as far as BMW's go, how is it that your 2001 is new? You must have gotten it when you were 15, right? Funny, seems stupid to buy a car just to stare at it.


----------



## phlin (Jul 22, 2002)

the sad thing is i have met twerps like CIM3. i see them all the time. they are fundementally insecure losers who overcompensate for their failings by coming across as badass pimps. they falsely believe that their parents' financial success and generosity can confer upon them a sense of accomplishment, but we all know that they have accomplished nothing worth speaking about in their paltry 16 years of living. so they end up relying upon material goods to fill the vacuum in their own lives. their insecurity is most evident in the ad hominem attacks on all us "old people" out there, but i really think guys like CIM3 know deep down they they will probably never accomplish (on their own and without their parents help) what most of the people on this board have done. 

sorry for the psychobabble, but CIM3 to me just screams of the continual oedipal quest to kill the father. so how many 16 year olds do i know who own a "spanking new bmw"? none, i hope.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Personally, I'm all for having a laugh at this kid's expense but I don't think there is really any point in coming down on him. I mean, he has no idea yet as to all there is that he has no idea about. And, really, who cares? He's an ignorant, spoiled kid. Enough said.


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: CIM3, What do you do for a living?*



mbr129 said:


> *It's funny to hear a 16.5 year old brag about ho he owns a new BMW. Obviously it was daddy's money that got it, so it has no merit. Barring being in a boy band, or being a movie actor, there is now way you can make money on your own to buy a "brand spanking new BMW." Also, being that it is currently "late 2002" as far as BMW's go, how is it that your 2001 is new? You must have gotten it when you were 15, right? Funny, seems stupid to buy a car just to stare at it. *


I know what you are saying and it is probably right but there is an assuption in your statement. I was actually making more money than my father at the age of ~18. He does seem like a spoiled and rude kid but we just don't know what his situation is and frankly... who cares!


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

At least his last post was lowercase. :lmao:



BMW330CIM3 said:


> *mannnnnnn you boring people have no livessssss, who cares if i spelled something wrong (i aint perfect) i guess u losers rnt eithier probably. man people like you guys(boring anddd so polite) dont even deserve 2 drive a bimmer. i guess no one here knows why dey call it the ultimate driving machine..lol..by the way the guy that said he was hapy with the 1980 junk, im sure u were as happy if you had a brand new bimmer at 17 , maybe i should trade my bimmer for one of those cars(u gave me a great idea). you guys R seriously bored, who checking ma spelling . well have a nice life be carefullyyyy.lol..i think i love the bmw330ci.com websiteeeeeeee wayyyyyyy moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee so seee yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey everyone im the guy who started this post, but well THANKS for all your help, by the way i sold the 330ci and i got a 2002 bmw m5<<<<finally arrived


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *Hey everyone im the guy who started this post, but well THANKS for all your help, by the way i sold the 330ci and i got a 2002 bmw m5<<<<finally arrived *


Good for you.


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *Hey everyone im the guy who started this post, but well THANKS for all your help, by the way i sold the 330ci and i got a 2002 bmw m5<<<<finally arrived *


Upgrade of car, upgrade of grammar. Cool!

i need some equipments on my kar.


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

not that I think the situation was mishandled at all, but has this ever been truer? 

BMW330CIM3
Officially Welcomed to The 'Fest


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *Hey everyone im the guy who started this post, but well THANKS for all your help, by the way i sold the 330ci and i got a 2002 bmw m5<<<<finally arrived *


Did you get the BMW330CIM5? I think I saw a spy shot of that limited edition car in a European BMW mag. :lmao:


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

hahahahahha ur so funny bmw330cim5 ..hahhaahahahhhahaha> i dont see what your point is?


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

by the way just to get it clear i put bmw330cim3 because i love both a 330ci and a m3. not because i thought my 330ci was an m3 or something


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *Hey everyone im the guy who started this post, but well THANKS for all your help, by the way i sold the 330ci and i got a 2002 bmw m5<<<<finally arrived *


do your parents know you sold their car? :dunno:


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

ya, actually my dad is the one who suprised me with the m5, i would rather get a m3, but whatever the m5 is still an amazing car!!!!!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

what color is it, exterior and interior?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh, did I forget to mention? Last night I totaled my M3 and bought an M5, too. It's Estoril Black with Cinnabar Leather, and it's got SMG too.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *Oh, did I forget to mention? Last night I totaled my M3 and bought an M5, too. It's Estoril Black with Cinnabar Leather, and it's got SMG too. *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *Hey everyone im the guy who started this post, but well THANKS for all your help, by the way i sold the 330ci and i got a 2002 bmw m5<<<<finally arrived *


congratulations, and thanks for turning off the caps lock.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *ya, actually my dad is the one who suprised me with the m5, i would rather get a m3, but whatever the m5 is still an amazing car!!!!! *


Can you post a picture of you standing next to your Dad's M5?


----------



## dog (Aug 29, 2002)

I can't believe I missed this 3 day-long banter!:bawling: 

I just joined the fest the other day - does this type of entertainment happen often?:dunno: Love it.


BTW, are you all bored of my sig yet? It's been the same for 2 days now...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

dog said:


> *I can't believe I missed this 3 day-long banter!:bawling:
> 
> I just joined the fest the other day - does this type of entertainment happen often?:dunno: Love it.
> 
> BTW, are you all bored of my sig yet? It's been the same for 2 days now... *


you'll really enjoy this one then:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6055

long, but worth it


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: CIM3, What do you do for a living?*



mbr129 said:


> *It's funny to hear a 16.5 year old brag about ho he owns a new BMW. Obviously it was daddy's money that got it, so it has no merit. Barring being in a boy band, or being a movie actor, there is now way you can make money on your own to buy a "brand spanking new BMW." Also, being that it is currently "late 2002" as far as BMW's go, how is it that your 2001 is new? You must have gotten it when you were 15, right? Funny, seems stupid to buy a car just to stare at it. *


I had a very well paying part time job at 16/17. Taking into account that most teens don't pay rent or for food.. it provides for a good hunk of money. By the time I hit Senior year I had enough money to pay cash for a car. Did I? Unfortunately I held onto the money and used it over the next 5 years as I went through university.

But, I consider myself more lucky than anything.. besides, I was capable of spelling/typing at 16.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Regarding my post... I apologize for the spelling mistakes, if they offended anyone (apparently they did). The tone of the post and the questioning of his finances came as consequence of his insulting remarks and his "showing off" the the fact that he owned such a car as such a young age. As I imagined, the car was merely the gift from his parents. Nothing wrong with that. But because one is more fortunate, it does not make it ok to belittle others, etc.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> you'll really enjoy this one then:
> 
> ...


I can see now why our bud NikK is so obsessed with her...

Check out the graceful form she has placing those goodie bags on the floor. Classical training I tell ya...










Now I KNOW for sure I won't be attending next year's Bimmerfest.

Scene taken from 'fest west 2003:

"Hi. I'm NikK."

"How ya doin'. I'm Dan...Post as 'The HACK'"

Kapow! Thud! Kick to the balls...

(NikK runs off with Ceana)

STOP FEEDING THE TROLLS!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> Um, I'm...uh, I'm flatte...uh, impr.....uh, scared? :eeps: *


Just watch out for the tailgating Orient Blue wagon behind you. It's easy to spot since it has monster truck like height


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

falling out of my chair :rofl:. Where can I get tires like that? They'd be useful in the winter.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *falling out of my chair :rofl:. Where can I get tires like that? They'd be useful in the winter. *


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> * a friend someone who has a 330ci with the m3 blue, i think its called laguna blue, anyways he payed 2375 dollars for it*


That would be Laguna Seca blue. Just my opinion, but paying $2375 for an awful color is imprudent. But you're right, it is his car and he can ruin it anyway he wants to. :dunno:


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *hey i know my colors prettty good and this is a topaz blue exterior, and yes i do think it was a special order. I asked the dealer and they said it cost 2000-2400 dollars for the special color you want. He said they have one special day a month that does special coloring.well i know a friend someone who has a 330ci with the m3 blue, i think its called laguna blue, anyways he payed 2375 dollars for it.By the way dont tell me its not topaz, i think its my car i think i know what it is. People are so easy to judge something just because no one else has it!!! *


Do you have any photos of either car? Both a topaz m5 and an odd 330 are worthy of most photo collections held by the posters here. I personally don't like after-market paint jobs, but its difficult to tell what's what..


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> No. Certain colors offered on one series CAN NOT be applied on another regardless of how much you pay. If say, Dakkar yellow is used on one of the three series being produced at the plant, then you can pay $2000 to get Dakkar on your particular 3 series.
> 
> However, since Topaz is offered on NONE of the 5 series, it's impossible to get topaz blue on an M5, period. At least that's the way I understand it. *


not true. You can get Sterling Grey on the M3.


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

well my friends not to sound like an idiot but let me tell you something that is true, and probably always will be true: If you got the money nothing i mean nothing is impossible, if you want laguna blue pay the money and you got it!! NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE my friends


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

I think the overall point that you're missing is that you don't have the money. No one begrudges you whatever gifts your generous parent(s) decide to give you, but understand that, if anything, this is more a reflection of the character of said parent(s). The sooner you start living your life based on your own merits, the sooner you'll understand that money is really not what makes things possible. But, for the time being, enjoy whatever generosity you may receive. Just be sure not to throw it in the face of every person you encounter. Some people don't react well to it, as you must have realized by now, not to mention the fact that karma is a b1tch.


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

well guys the only way i got the money to buy my 330ci in the beginning was because of stocks, i had invested about 8,000 dollars <that i worked for at age 14. And at 16.5 it tuned into 47k. i had about another 10 g's saved up 2. well its because of pure luck i have my car right now or else i would be driving an old 95 325 proly. well anyways yah both of my parents are surgeons, but that has nothing to do with me having my m5 right now. i worked my ass off for every cent of money i have right now. So all you people don't get the impression my parents got the car for me because thet didn't. I WORKED MY ASS OFF>By the way im going to UCLA right now to become a doctor, so well yah, i just had to let you idiots know that


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

Well, I stand corrected. I did not realize that I was in the presence of such an investment wizard. I'm not sure if I'm more impressed by the fact that you were able to turn $8,000 into $40,000 in 2001's market(especially at your age), or by the fact that you were able to restrain yourself from keeping the money in the market so that you might buy yourself a Z8 or, if you could wait another couple weeks, an F1. Anyhow, I apologize.


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

did you go to Glendale High? it would be pretty depressing if we shared an alma mater. of course, UCLA is the right place for you to show off Daddy's toys... enjoy!


----------



## phlin (Jul 22, 2002)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *hey i know my colors prettty good and this is a topaz blue exterior, and yes i do think it was a special order. I asked the dealer and they said it cost 2000-2400 dollars for the special color you want. He said they have one special day a month that does special coloring.well i know a friend someone who has a 330ci with the m3 blue, i think its called laguna blue, anyways he payed 2375 dollars for it.By the way dont tell me its not topaz, i think its my car i think i know what it is. People are so easy to judge something just because no one else has it!!! *


well then, you seem like you know what you are talking about. why don't you enlighten us a little then by giving us the name of the dealer you consulted. since you are in glendale, might you be referring to pacific bmw? how about the name of the saleperson? because i think many of us on this board would like to call that dealer up to paint our special order M5s topaz blue as well.


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *well guys the only way i got the money to buy my 330ci in the beginning was because of stocks, i had invested about 8,000 dollars <that i worked for at age 14. And at 16.5 it tuned into 47k. i had about another 10 g's saved up 2. well its because of pure luck i have my car right now or else i would be driving an old 95 325 proly. well anyways yah both of my parents are surgeons, but that has nothing to do with me having my m5 right now. i worked my ass off for every cent of money i have right now. So all you people don't get the impression my parents got the car for me because thet didn't. I WORKED MY ASS OFF>By the way im going to UCLA right now to become a doctor, so well yah, i just had to let you idiots know that *


1. Everyone knows that physicians can't manage money.
2. If you were actually in med schools you wouldn't even think of spending any time on ANY message board braging about your BMWs. You simply would not have ANY time at all.
3. No physician calls himself/herself doctor, ever. You should know that.

Just my two pesos...


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Alright stop
collaborate and listen
ice is back with my brand new invention
something...grabs ahold of my tightly
then i flow like a harpoon daily and nightly
will it ever stop? i don't know
turn out the lights
and i'll glow


----------



## dog (Aug 29, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *Alright stop
> collaborate and listen
> ice is back with my brand new invention
> something...grabs ahold of my tightly
> ...


to the extreme i rock a mic like a vandal,
light up on stage and wax a chump like a candle?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

dog said:


> *
> 
> to the extreme i rock a mic like a vandal,
> light up on stage and wax a chump like a candle? *


DANCE...bum rush the speaker that booms
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom
Deadly, when i play a dope melody
anything less than the best is a felony
love it or leave it, you better gain way
you better hit bull's eye, the kid don't play
if there was a problem, yo i'll solve it
chekc out the hook while my DJ revolves it.

:eeps:


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

damn man this stupid site gets on my nerves, this time im seriously gone. wow i never knew bmw owners were such ASSHOLES. ARGHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *damn man this stupid site gets on my nerves, this time im seriously gone. wow i never knew bmw owners were such ASSHOLES. ARGHHHHHHHHHHH *


i like big butts and i cannot lie...oh wait, wrong thread. 

CIM3, if you were telling the truth this whole time, you are the worst truth teller in the world. Plus you've got the attitude of a jackass. I'm not an asshole until I meet one. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------

